# Fish Lake Ice Fishing Tournament



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone know anything about the Ice Fishing Tournament on Fish Lake January 24th?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's the rules


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Its pretty self explanatory. They want to get a bunch of perch out of there ala the burbot bashes at Flaming Gorge. 

I might be there then but I'm not sure I'm going to enter the contest. I usually catch all the perch I want to fillet in about 45 minutes at Fish Lake and enjoy the rest of the day fishing for trout. 

Of course if SFW was going to put up a decent EXPO tag as a prize, I might have to reconsider.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going as long as the ice is good. The temps up there hasn't been the best. High 20's or 30's during the day and low 20's at night. I know there wont be fair play going on for the contest, but I'm going just to catch some fish. I was up there last sunday and brought home 150 perch and 11 trout between 3 of us. The contest sounds fun and its free. You cant beat the free part, and maybe I'll win a prize. Ha Ha.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

gmanhunter said:


> I was up there last sunday and brought home 150 perch and 11 trout between 3 of us.


I hope you split up the filleting duties.  I usually keep about 30 perch and that is about all the time and hassle on the fillet board I wish to take.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

DallanC said:


> -DallanC


Now that is cool!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Now that is cool!


It is pretty cool, but it leaves the bones, which is a no go if my kids are eating some fish with me.

I have a buddy that is pretty fast with an electric fillet knife. He can polish off about 50 fish in an hour or so.

I'm not too bad with a standard blade. It usually takes me about 90 minutes to do my 30 and there is almost 0 waste, but after a long day of fishing and the 2 hour drive back from FL, I'm usually gassed pretty quickly when filleting them when I get home.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a buddy that helped me. We were done in alittle over an hour. It was well worth it. They were very tastey.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I will probably go down for it, might see some of you there!


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anybody know current snow conditions? I'm wondering if I wanted to go this weekend and walk up the road behind the main lodge to my buddies cabin how much snow I would be trudging though...or if I could make any headway driving up part way?


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

When I was up there last weekend, there was enough snow that I wouldnt pull to far off the road, for I was afraid I would get stuck in fourwheel dr. It wasnt real deep, but it will take some effort.


----------

